# River Creek Dec 2-5



## Bucky1983 (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm just wondering, who all will be attending this hunt?... and anyone know how the first hunt went?


----------



## 30-338 (Dec 1, 2015)

I will be there tomorrow.  I scouted today and saw a lot of fresh scrapes.  It should be good Thursday with cooler temps.


----------



## Bucky1983 (Dec 2, 2015)

There was a lot of scrapes I seen also even though I didn't get to scout at all. Today was a bust for me with all the rain but sounded like a few people seen something worth shooting. I think tomorrow will be good if they are freshening scrapes after the rain!


----------



## diamondback (Dec 3, 2015)

Heard there was a 12 point taken yesterday. 10 point with stickers. The next few days should be great out there.


----------



## Bucky1983 (Dec 3, 2015)

Shot a 10 this morning myself and may go back for a doe in the morning. The cooler weather seems to have them moving so should see more movement during daylight hours!


----------



## 30-338 (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't know how many of the 30 hunters actually showed up for the hunt, but this morning at 11:30 10 deer had been killed-8 bucks.  I shot a 2 1/2 year old eight pointer.  I could not hunt Saturday so I decided not to go home without pulling the trigger.  The DNR guys were encouraging everyone to shoot a doe.  I passed on a coyote this morning before I shot the 8 pointer--something I would never do at my hunting club.


----------



## Bucky1983 (Dec 7, 2015)

30-338 said:


> I don't know how many of the 30 hunters actually showed up for the hunt, but this morning at 11:30 10 deer had been killed-8 bucks.  I shot a 2 1/2 year old eight pointer.  I could not hunt Saturday so I decided not to go home without pulling the trigger.  The DNR guys were encouraging everyone to shoot a doe.  I passed on a coyote this morning before I shot the 8 pointer--something I would never do at my hunting club.



If I would have thought about it I would have asked the total # harvested as of noon on Saturday. I harvested a doe on Saturday morning to finish out my hunt. I am hoping to have enough priority points to make it back next year as this is a great property to hunt!


----------

